# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Athinaja, Zbulohet perëndesha 2000-vjeçare greke

## Xhuxhumaku

*Athinaja, Zbulohet perëndesha 2000-vjeçare greke*

» Dërguar më: 17/10/2009 - 14:08

_Fatmira Nikolli_

Ishin ditët e para të muajit gusht, kur ekipi i arkeologëve, pjesë e projektit "Liburna", gjeti perëndeshën greke. Diku në afërsi të Karaburunit, ajo ka qëndruar e "fshehur" prej shekujsh, që kur anija në të cilin pati gjetur strehë u fundos në det. Nuk duket qartësisht veshja që ajo mban, por nga fotografitë, shihet se në kokë mban të hedhur diçka. Sipas mitologjisë, ajo përherë ishte e armatosur. Figura e saj ishte e mirëvlerësuar dhe gëzonte respektin e të gjithëve.

*Athinaja*

E zbuluar në ditët e para të muajit gusht në afërsi të Karaburunit, kjo perëndeshë e mitologjisë greke ka përmasa të vogla. Shekujt nën ujë e kanë mbuluar bronzin me një lloj ndryshku, që ka marrë ngjyrë bojëqielli. Në skulpturë paraqitet si bust, ku mund të shihet vetëm koka dhe supet. Bashkë me të është gjetur edhe një pjesë ku mendohet se ajo ka qenë e vendosur. Edhe ajo është e ndryshkur. Arkeologët mendojnë se ka qenë e aplikuar në ndonjë vazo bronzi ose pjesë peshoreje antike, që ka qenë e vendosur në një anije tregtare. Por, për vendin ku ajo ka qenë vendosur ka edhe një hipotezë tjetër. Sipas arkeologut Adrian Anastasi, ajo mund të ketë qenë e vënë në altarin e bordit të një anijeje. Athinaja është e punuar në bronz dhe pritet t'i nënshtrohet një restaurimi. Ajo i përket shekullit të I-ë ose të II-të pas Krishtit, pra është një skulpturë në bronz 2000-vjeçare. "Zakonisht objekte si Athinaja që kemi zbuluar ne, janë të dhëna që lidhen me elementë plotësues në bordin e anijeve gjatë antikitetit. Në vetvete kjo skulpturë ka vlera arti si skulpturë, ku historianët e artit antik e marrin në konsideratë. Ajo ka një teknologji të mirë përpunimi të bronzit dhe po ashtu, edhe të gdhendjes në të", - tregon për gazetën shqiptare, Adrian Anastasi, i cili është pjesë e ekipit të arkeologëve të projektit "Liburna".

*Projekti "Liburna"*

Projekti "Liburna" ka të bëjë me arkeologjinë nënujore shqiptare. Këtë vit kërkimet u kryen nga data 25 korrik deri në datën 10 gusht dhe ishte pjesa e tretë e misionit të projektit "Liburna". Athinaja ka qenë zbulimi më i rëndësishëm i këtij viti. Statuja e perëndeshës greke mendohet se i takon shek I-II pas Krishtit dhe është ruajtur në gjendje jo të keqe. Drejtimi shkencor i tërë projektit i është besuar bashkërisht dr. Adrian Anastasi (Instituti i Arkeologjisë) e prof. Giuliano Volpe (Università di Foggia). Objektivat e projektit janë të shumëfishta dhe i referohen si procesit të njohurive historike e arkeologjike, ashtu edhe zhvillimit kulturor, ekonomik e social të Shqipërisë, në veçanti për efektet pozitive që ky lloj aktiviteti mund të ketë në zhvillimin turistik e në nisjen e iniciativave të reja ekonomike. Midis vendeve të Mesdheut Perëndimor, Shqipëria qe deri vonë vendi në të cilin kërkimi nënujor rezultonte akoma pak i zhvilluar, me gjithë rëndësinë e jashtëzakonshme të brigjeve të saj, plot me porte antikë, mesjetarë dhe modernë. Gjatë viteve të regjimit komunist aktiviteti nënujor ishte në fakt i ndaluar, ndërsa pas rënies së tij, e sidomos në fazën e rrëmujave të mëdha që njohu vendi në vitet '90, ka nisur një aktivitet dramatik dhe shqetësues i vjedhjes së trashëgimisë arkeologjike nënujore të pasur, e deri vonë të paprekur. Projekti "Liburna" synon kontribuojë në vlerësimin e pasurisë arkeologjike nënujore shqiptare dhe në shfrytëzimin e saj turistik. Por, tjetër synim i tij është edhe kontributi në zhvillimin e marrëdhënieve të bashkëpunimit shkencor e kultural midis Shqipërisë dhe Italisë.

*Athena
*
Athena është perëndesha që personifikon urtësinë njerëzore, e cila ka një vend të dalluar në panteonin olimpik e meqë adhurohej veçanërisht në qytetin më të shkëlqyer të klasicizmit në Athinë, ajo fiton një shkëlqim akoma dhe më të veçantë. Veç miteve të ndryshme lokale e të epiteteve të ndryshme, miti sundues është se ajo lindi nga koka e Zeusit, e armatosur dhe gjithnjë e virgjër. Personifikon dijen, largpamësin dhe bëhet mbrojtëse e qytetit të Athinës, duke zhvilluar më shumë dijen dhe artin. Athena ishte hyjneshë e luftës, urtësisë, artit, shkencës dhe zejtarisë. Sipas mitologjisë romake, asaj i përshtatet hyjnesha MINERVA. Kishte lindur nga koka e Zeusit, duke valëvitur me shigjetën e saj karakteristike. Edhe pse merrej si hyjneshë e luftës, ajo kurrë nuk është treguar me veti luftarake. Përkundrazi, zihej si e urtë, e mençur dhe gjithnjë e gatshme që t'i ndihmoj trimat dhe heronjtë, sikur ishin: Persei, Akili, Odiseu dhe shumë të tjerë. Dashuria të madhe që ajo ndjente ndaj tyre, nuk kishte të bënte aspak me erotikën. Duke mbetur virgjëreshë tërë jetën, ajo kishte vendosur që kurrë mos të martohej, edhe pas ofertave të shumta që kishte nga zotat tjerë. Ajo ka ndihmuar njerëzit në realizimin e dëshirave dhe synimeve të tyre. Athinaja kishte lindur nga koka e Zeusit duke valëvitur me shigjetën e saj karakteristike. Athinaja dhe Poseidoni dëshironin të merrnin të njëjtin qytet. Kështu që u ngjitën mbi shkëmbin e Akropolit dhe në praninë e të gjithë qytetarëve vendosën që ai që do sillte dhuratën, më të çmuar do merrte dhe qytetin. Poseidoni goditi me tredhëmbëzorin e vet brinjën e një kodre dhe hapi një pus të madh, uji i të cilit ishte shumë i kripur, njëlloj si i detit, mesa duket dhurata e tij nuk tërhoqi vëmendjen e qytetarëve, ndërsa Athinaja nga ana tjetër solli si dhuratë një pemë ulliri, gjë e cila ishte shumë më e mirë pasi u ofronte njerëzve ushqim, vaj dhe dru. Athinaja rezultoi fituese nga dueli i realizuar me Poseidonin, prandaj dhe qyteti u quajt Athinë.

gsh.

----------


## Bamba

Po kjo do i jepet shtetit vellau grek?

----------


## dias10

Qe eshte greke, shume zhurme behet, por jo vetem greket e rinj nuk shpjegojne dot domethenien e emrit, por as "greku i vjeter" Platoni nuk e shpjegonte dot lehtesisht emrin e saj ne gjuhen e tij "greke":




> καὶ γὰρ τούτων οἱ πολλοὶ ἐξηγούμενοι τὸν ποιητήν φασι τὴν Ἀθηνᾶν αὐτὸν νοῦν τε καὶ διάνοιαν πεποιηκέναι, καὶ ὁ τὰ ὀνόματα ποιῶν ἔοικε τοιοῦτόν τι περὶ αὐτῆς διανοεῖσθαι, ἔτι δὲ μειζόνως λέγων θεοῦ νόησιν ὡσπερεὶ λέγει ὅτι “ἁ θεονόα” ἐστὶν αὕτη, τῷ ἄλφα ξενικῶς ἀντὶ τοῦ ἦτα χρησάμενος καὶ τὸ ἰῶτα καὶ τὸ σῖγμα ἀφελών. ἴσως δὲ οὐδὲ ταύτῃ, ἀλλ' ὡς τὰ θεῖα νοούσης αὐτῆς διαφερόντως τῶν ἄλλων “Θεονόην” ἐκάλεσεν. οὐδὲν δὲ ἀπέχει καὶ τὴν ἐν τῷ ἤθει νόησιν ὡς οὖσαν τὴν θεὸν ταύτην “Ἠθονόην” μὲν βούλεσθαι προσειπεῖν: παραγαγὼν δὲ ἢ αὐτὸς ἤ τινες ὕστερον ἐπὶ τὸ κάλλιον ὡς ᾤοντο, “Ἀθηνάαν” ἐκάλεσαν.


sipas ""tij"", emri i saj eshte nje shtremberim i kompozites ""greke"" Θεονόην=Θεο(perendi)+νόην(mendje) 

Nese do ishte greke, pse vete Platonit i duhet te behet etimolog per te "shpjeguar" emrin e saj?
Dua te kujtoj se emri i saj ishte: _Athēnâ_ dhe ajo ishte ORATORE e MENDIMIT PLOT PJEKURI..... por per ju ajo vazhdon te jete nje perendi greke......

----------


## ZANOR

Athinaja, Zbulohet perëndesha 2000-vjeçare greke

» Dërguar më: 17/10/2009 - 14:08

Fatmira Nikolli

Ishin ditët e para të muajit gusht, kur ekipi i arkeologëve, pjesë e projektit "Liburna", gjeti perëndeshën greke. Diku në afërsi të Karaburunit, ajo ka qëndruar e "fshehur" prej shekujsh, që kur anija në të cilin pati gjetur strehë u fundos në det. Nuk duket qartësisht veshja që ajo mban, por nga fotografitë, shihet se në kokë mban të hedhur diçka. Sipas mitologjisë, ajo përherë ishte e armatosur. Figura e saj ishte e mirëvlerësuar dhe gëzonte respektin e të gjithëve.'


SI E MOHON VETVETEN DHE E QUAN GREKE, KUR AJO OSHT ETHANA, ATHANA, THANA ILLIRE EMRI GREK NUK OSHT MA I LASHTE AS DY SHEKUJ, PO ASHTU OSHT PER VAJTIM EDHE EMRI SHQIP ATHINA, E THINJURA, SA HIPOKRIZI!!!

----------


## XH.GASHI

Keshtu e kane bere tradite  disa pseudoshkenctare te shesin sa me pare gjithe historin e kombit.
Ky emer   nuk eshte greke por eshte pellasge  dhe pikrisht duhet te jete emer i pasuar nga emri pellasg  hestia i cili emer ndryshoj pergjat   procesit  metamorfoz te hellenizimit     aethin ,athen e qe sot  gjuha shqipe ruan kte emer tek dita e shtate e javes  ejtia  nga hestia .Kujto armen  e athenes cka mban ne dore cilen lloj arme ,  ka emrin heshta apo si e ka kjo arme emrin ne gjuhen Shqipe.

----------


## XH.GASHI



----------


## llamarina

kure do marrin funde keto idiotizma??????? :i terbuar:  :i terbuar:

----------


## hoteli

> Keshtu e kane bere tradite  disa pseudoshkenctare te shesin sa me pare gjithe historin e kombit.
> Ky emer   nuk eshte greke por eshte pellasge  dhe pikrisht duhet te jete emer i pasuar nga emri pellasg  hestia i cili emer ndryshoj pergjat   procesit  metamorfoz te hellenizimit     aethin ,athen e qe sot  gjuha shqipe ruan kte emer tek dita e shtate e javes  ejtia  nga hestia .Kujto armen  e athenes cka mban ne dore cilen lloj arme ,  ka emrin heshta apo si e ka kjo arme emrin ne gjuhen Shqipe.


Ky emen Ashte Pellazg,mire e ke ,pore kure thue dita e shtate e ejte,ose enjte,atehere je shume large krahasimit,zhdrype pake me koment,sepse neqofse ashte kjo fotografi,si duket ketu ,atehere nuke ashte greke pore SHQIPETARE,e jo pelazge pore SHQIPETARE,sepse vjetersia e saj ashte ILIRE,Shqipetare e KURSESI GREKE,pellazget i takojne nji kohes shum ma te vjeter,mirepo ne jemi ne vazhdimesi e tyne,dmth,Pellazge Ilire Shqipetare.

----------

